# [unsolved] ACPI_CPUFREQ on Intel Core 2 Duo not working

## lloony

Hi,

i got a really nasty problem with getting cpu freq scaling to work properly. Though my kernel .config seems to be configured correctly, it just

wont work.

Board is a Asus P5W DH Deluxe

uname -a:

```
Linux 3.8.13-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 17 15:50:50 CEST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

dmesg | grep -i acpi

```
[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda2 radeon.modeset=1 acpi=on

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bff80000-0x00000000bff8dfff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bff8e000-0x00000000bffdffff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] Malformed early option 'acpi'

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000faf00 00024 (v02 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000bff80100 0004C (v01 A_M_I_ OEMXSDT  06000917 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000bff80290 000F4 (v03 A_M_I_ OEMFACP  06000917 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000bff80590 09554 (v01  A0543 A0543000 00000000 INTL 20060113)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000bff8e000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000bff80390 00080 (v01 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC  06000917 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 00000000bff8e040 00066 (v01 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM  06000917 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000bff89af0 00038 (v01 A_M_I_ OEMHPET  06000917 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000bff89b30 0003C (v01 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG  06000917 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 radeon.modeset=1 acpi=on

[    0.003650] ACPI: Core revision 20121018

[    0.046303] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xbff8e000-0xbffdffff] (335872 bytes)

[    0.047059] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.054165] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.055003] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.055101] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.055199] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.056983] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.059032] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.072687] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.072789] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.073002] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.076271] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.090145] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.090310] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.090411] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.098331] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[    0.098399] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

[    0.098531] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

[    0.098598] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

[    0.098637] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

[    0.098676] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

[    0.098807]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    0.101091] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.102186] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.103092] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.103567] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.104103] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.104577] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.105070] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.105594] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.106411] ACPI: bus type scsi registered

[    0.107019] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[    0.107131] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.126237] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.126347] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.126672] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.126833] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.126916] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.126986] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.127068] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.127572] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.130970] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.131243] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.131395] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

[    0.131815] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.132503] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.132748] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.133565] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.133838] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.133936] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.148865] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.149156] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.609362] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000041f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.ASOC.SMRG 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)

[    0.610878] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
```

cpufreq-info gives me a warning that no known cpufreq driver is active

```
analyzing CPU 0:

no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 1:

no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms. 
```

/etc/init.d/cpufreqd start

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

 * Make sure that the appropiate kernel drivers for your CPU are

 * built-in or loaded.

 * ERROR: cpufreqd failed to start

```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i acpi

```
# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=m

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

I can't figure this problem out, any ideas ?

----------

## Ant P.

What does dmesg say in relation to the cpufreq driver?

----------

## toralf

/me wonders whether an external tool is necessary - the ondemand governor of the kernel itself works well since few kernel versions here with a core 2 duo

```
zgrep -e ^CONFIG_ACPI -e ^CONFIG_CPU_FREQ /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m

```

----------

## lloony

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> What does dmesg say in relation to the cpufreq driver?

 

I have no dmesg output whatsoever in relation to cpufreq.

----------

## lloony

 *toralf wrote:*   

> /me wonders whether an external tool is necessary - the ondemand governor of the kernel itself works well since few kernel versions here with a core 2 duo
> 
> ```
> zgrep -e ^CONFIG_ACPI -e ^CONFIG_CPU_FREQ /proc/config.gz
> 
> ...

 

I don't want to use any of these userspace tools in the long run, but in order to see if cpufreq does work it seems to me a good idea to check this

by using either cpufrequtils or cpufreqd. But the thing is it does not work at all. Maybe i have to rebuild my whole system and see if it works then.

Is my kernel .config correct ? I dont even know what to try now, i am lost !

zgrep -e ^CONFIG_ACPI -e ^CONFIG_CPU_FREQ /proc/config.gz

```
CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=m

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y
```

acpitool --cpu

```
  CPU type               : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz 

  CPU speed              : 0xd0 MHz 

  Cache size             : 2404.005 KB

  Bogomips               : 4808.01 

  Bogomips               : 4808.01 

  Function Show_CPU_Info : could not read directory /proc/acpi/processor/

  Make sure your kernel has ACPI processor support enabled.

```

The overall thing is, as far as i was able to figure it out, that however the kernel

appears to be configured to provide CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=YES, ALL related programs

pretend that it IS NOT SET. 

Problem persists with kernel-3.9.7-ck

----------

## haarp

acpi_cpufreq loaded? If not, tried modprobing it? If that fails, what does dmesg say right after the attempt?

----------

## s_bernstein

Silly question, but you have enabled intel speedstep / intel enhanced speedstep in your BIOS / UEFI, right?

----------

## c00l.wave

Just tried to find a solution to this problem myself, today (again, as I tried at least 2 times before without any success).

 *s_bernstein wrote:*   

> Silly question, but you have enabled intel speedstep / intel enhanced speedstep in your BIOS / UEFI, right?

 

I guess that's what blocks it for me in some way. Mainboard is MSI P35 Neo2 FR (BIOS 1.5) with an E8400 CPU. According to my BIOS, "Intel EIST" is enabled but I still get the same error as above ("could not insert 'acpi_cpufreq': No such device"). Same for speedstep-centrino and pcc-cpufreq.

As it is enabled in BIOS without any effect I guess there's either some hardware that blocks usage or there's some BIOS bug. I didn't have the nerves to update it yet, though.

----------

## Massimo B.

 *c00l.wave wrote:*   

> According to my BIOS, "Intel EIST" is enabled but I still get the same error as above ("could not insert 'acpi_cpufreq': No such device"). Same for speedstep-centrino and pcc-cpufreq.
> 
> As it is enabled in BIOS without any effect I guess there's either some hardware that blocks usage or there's some BIOS bug. I didn't have the nerves to update it yet, though.

 

Same here:

```
$ modprobe acpi-cpufreq

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'acpi_cpufreq': No such device

$ modprobe speedstep-centrino

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'speedstep_centrino': No such device
```

This is an Acer Z5610 All-in-one PC with this an Intel G45 Chipset and this CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8200  @ 2.33GHz

This is the latest BIOS version with supposedly some Linux bugfixes. All I can find in the bios: *Quote:*   

> Intel EIST: enabled
> 
> Intel XD bit: Enabled
> 
> Memory Hole Remapping: Enabled
> ...

 

Another issue, after halting the system, some harddisk or fan is still running, I need to press and hold the power button for completely turning off the machine. Seems to be another ACPI issue, no?

----------

